# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Automated Vehicles Symposium

## Airicist

Organizer - Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems International

Website - automatedvehiclessymposium.org

Automated Vehicles Symposium 2020 - July 27-30, 2020, virtual

Automated Vehicles Symposium 2019 - July 15-18, 2019, Orlando World Center Marriott, Orlando, Florida, USA

Automated Vehicles Symposium 2018 - July 9-12, 2018, San Francisco, California, USA

Automated Vehicles Symposium 2017 - July 11-13, 2017, San Francisco, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "Automated Vehicles Symposium Days 1 and 2"

by Brad Templeton
July 22, 2015

----------

